# os Update download to sd card



## YJ1996 (Aug 24, 2016)

I have nokia lumia 530 with windows 10 .107 os but now i got new update notification the problem is my phone not have storage any way to download the os into sd card. Please solve my problem waiting for your solution.


----------



## MrCego (Aug 24, 2016)

Your phone isn't supported to get Windows 10 Mobile.


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (Aug 25, 2016)

YJ1996 said:


> I have nokia lumia 530 with windows 10 .107 os but now i got new update notification the problem is my phone not have storage any way to download the os into sd card. Please solve my problem waiting for your solution.

Click to collapse



you CAN install updates besides low storage (if you already have 10586.107).
1. perform hard reset
2. disable auto update in store
3. enter Storage and delete ALL you can
4. check for updates and you'll have enough space for updates now

after hard reset, DON'T change any of registry entries (your phone should be Lumia 530 again, after hard reset) in order to update to 10586.545 build.
DON'T install Redstone build on L530, because you'll have problem with display scaling (http://forum.xda-developers.com/win...ding-soft-navigation-bar-w10m-phones-t3445926) due to Lumia has 480x854 display resolution...


----------



## YJ1996 (Aug 25, 2016)

*not working*



dr_ausgemachte said:


> you CAN install updates besides low storage (if you already have 10586.107).
> 1. perform hard reset
> 2. disable auto update in store
> 3. enter Storage and delete ALL you can
> ...

Click to collapse



Thanks for your solution i do all your steps but still not working. And thank for your advice for redstone update i want to install thet update any solution for thet resolution problem?


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (Aug 25, 2016)

YJ1996 said:


> Thanks for your solution i do all your steps but still not working. And thank for your advice for redstone update i want to install thet update any solution for thet resolution problem?

Click to collapse



as I know, there is no solution yet.. I and a few other forum members tried to change some registry entries, but no success.. redstone definitely don't fit on phones with 480x854 resolutions.. if you want win 10 mobile, you should stick to 10586.xxx builds.
p.s. which build you see on the windows update screen? you should get about 1.5-1.6 GB free if you delete everything..


----------



## YJ1996 (Aug 25, 2016)

dr_ausgemachte said:


> as I know, there is no solution yet.. I and a few other forum members tried to change some registry entries, but no success.. redstone definitely don't fit on phones with 480x854 resolutions.. if you want win 10 mobile, you should stick to 10586.xxx builds.
> p.s. which build you see on the windows update screen? you should get about 1.5-1.6 GB free if you delete everything..

Click to collapse



I delete all the apps and files from phone memory but only 1.4GB space available into phone memory.
In 8.1(denim) have download update into sd card only for some lumia phone the way i have windows 10 .107 update but now not working thet trick so any registry edit to download update into sd card?
Waiting for your opinion...


----------



## titi66200 (Aug 25, 2016)

Try to move somes app on SD


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (Aug 25, 2016)

YJ1996 said:


> I delete all the apps and files from phone memory but only 1.4GB space available into phone memory.
> In 8.1(denim) have download update into sd card only for some lumia phone the way i have windows 10 .107 update but now not working thet trick so any registry edit to download update into sd card?
> Waiting for your opinion...

Click to collapse



hmmmm. that should be enough. i don't know how much exactly space i made on my lumia, but it was enough.. as titi66200 mentioned, move some apps to sd card.. there are a lot small apps.. it's necessary to delete (or move them to sd) ALL of them... I did it when i was updating from .107 to .318 (that was the last build then). 318 to 494 and to 545 did without deleting apps (probably werent big updates). when i updated to redstone, i had to hard reset the device and succeeded to make space for install.. i don;t know why you can't do it.. check once again or do whole procedure again..
and one more thing: the trick to download update to sd card (that worked on 8.1) does'nt work on win 10.. as I know, there is no possibility to force download to sd card in win 10...


----------



## YJ1996 (Aug 25, 2016)

titi66200 said:


> Try to move somes app on SD

Click to collapse



Remove all the apps into phone the still 1.4GB inbuilt apps are not remove...


----------



## dr_ausgemachte (Aug 25, 2016)

YJ1996 said:


> Remove all the apps into phone the still 1.4GB inbuilt apps are not remove...

Click to collapse



go to storage (in settings) and delete everything.,.. if it worked for me, it must work for you too...  all L530's should be the same... 

---------- Post added at 07:49 PM ---------- Previous post was at 07:46 PM ----------




YJ1996 said:


> Remove all the apps into phone the still 1.4GB inbuilt apps are not remove...

Click to collapse



it is necessary that you disable app updates just after reset, because there are some system apps (calendar, weather, outlook mail...) that you cant delete which are small originally, but after their update become 30-50 MB... maybe there is the problem...


----------



## YJ1996 (Aug 26, 2016)

Thank all of you it's working and finally i download .545 update without your solution i cannot download the update once again thanks for helping and like this solution you solve Redstone update.


----------

